# Bank won't change address...



## Snape (26 Apr 2006)

My gf moved from Drogheda to Dublin recently. Her bank account address is in Drogheda, she wants to change it to her current address. She went in and they said they need photo ID and a bill. She explained she is renting, and thus cant furnish them with a bill with her name on it. She gave them her driving licence and a P60 (both with her new address) and they wont change her address details, they said they need a bill with her name on it.
Why is this... and can they do that??


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Apr 2006)

*Re: Bank wont change adddress...*

Perfectly ok, anti-money laundering regulation.  

Has she got a mobile phone?  Some banks may accept mobile phone bills as proof of residence.

I am somewhat surprised that producing a drivers licence and P60 isn't enough.

Is it critical that her address is her Dublin address?


----------



## Bgirl (26 Apr 2006)

*Re: Bank wont change adddress...*

under money laundering legislation yes they can do that.  You need to go to a garda station and get them to verify her address for her.  Its a form P10 I think you need.


----------



## Snape (26 Apr 2006)

*Re: Bank wont change adddress...*

She is "ready to go" on her mobile phone. Tbh the bank are really annoying her , and as soon as she gets her address changed she is switching anyway, as she isnt happy with them - surely a p60 and a drivers licence and a hospital bill should have been enough.
Its critical to her re the address as all her bills/statements are going to her old address, and god knows who is reading them....


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Apr 2006)

*Re: Bank wont change adddress...*

The bank are merely following procedure.  

She can ask the bank to withold correspondence while she is waiting to have her address changed.  

It's unlikley that the situation would be much different with any other bank-money laundering requirements are taken very seriously these days.

As Ballinagirl has said, maybe the form P10 will do the trick.  Otherwise, ask the bank for a list of documents they will accept and see if she can get any of them.


----------



## Snape (26 Apr 2006)

*Re: Bank wont change adddress...*

Well twice she asked them to stop sending mail to her old  address and they refused, saying they needed to correspond with her!! She explained that she moved and DUHHH that she wanted her address changed, plus they changed her branch without telling her, and refuse to change her to a closer branch.


----------



## anseo (26 Apr 2006)

*Re: Bank wont change adddress...*

try a different branch.

I had the same problem myself.

First branch I went to under no circumstances would the guy change my address, so I just went to a different branch and the woman changed my address right away!

Was first active btw


----------



## ribena (27 Apr 2006)

*Re: Bank wont change adddress...*

Your girlfriend could easily just keep her bank account in her old Branch in Drogheda and just fill up a change of address form which each Bank have and they will then forward all correspondence to her new address.  She is having all the problems because she wants to open up a new bank accoutn effectively.


----------



## Humpback (27 Apr 2006)

If she's got telephone banking, it might be possible to ring up and get it changed that way. I've found that my bank/credit card company have variously changed addresses over the phone very simply, and without proof of new address.


----------



## lff12 (27 Apr 2006)

That's a bit bizarre.  I move on average every 2 years and usually a letter to the branch suffices.


----------



## Snape (28 Apr 2006)

Her bank is in IFSC, her correspondance address is drogheda (where she was living). Its this address that she cant change, not her branch address (she doesnt care about that) she is worried her cc bills can be opened by the current tenant in Drogheda.....


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Apr 2006)

AFAIK, you should be able to change the address on your credit card without providing proof of residence. Card Services are a separate operation from the branch, so she should call them directly.

I don't think the bank can tell her that 'they have to correspond with her'-I have seen plenty of cases where correspondence holds have been placed on accounts. If mail is being sent out without your consent to an incorrect address, this could be an issue for the Data Protection Commissioner, and if the bank does not comply with the request for a corresspondence hold, there should be a formal complaint made to the Financial Regulator.

Other than that, as has been suggested, get some form of proof of residence that the bank are willing to accept. Ask to speak to the manager and explain the situation to them-those on the counter are only following written procedures.


----------



## ribena (28 Apr 2006)

I changed address last year, went in to a Bank of Ireland Branch and an AIB Branch both in the town where I work but not where I have my accounts and got a form in each Branch and just filled in my new address and account numbers with no need to produce ID or proof of address.  However I did have to produce a bill for the EBS in order to change my address with them.  If it's AIB or BOI ask at the Customer Service desk for the Change of Address form.


----------



## Petal (28 Apr 2006)

I've changed addresses at least 4 times and each time I just sent a letter in to my branch advising them of the address change and that was that. Until you get it sorted, get a mail forwarding order from Anpost - costs about 45 Euros for 3 months. It's expensive, but at least she won't have to worry about people opening her post...


----------



## irishpancake (29 Apr 2006)

Just to let you know, there is an on-line resource which provides a new address service. 

They have at least one bank, BoI, amongst their 50 corporate partners.

see here, newaddress.ie.


----------



## bskinti (4 May 2006)

The same problem occurs when a young person tries to open a bank account, Young people living at home don't have utility bills they are always in parents name, what I've found they will accept is a tax credit form with new address on it which can be got from your tax office, It worked with some young employees of mine,


----------



## bond-007 (5 May 2006)

They will also accept being on the electroal register as proof of address.


----------

